# business must be slow



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My local brothel now has a red light outside the door, I am guessing business is slow and they now advertise their location to attract new passing customers.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My local brothel now has a red light outside the door, I am guessing business is slow and they now advertise their location to attract new passing customers.


No. You so big liar woman. Egyptian man never make that.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> No. You so big liar woman. Egyptian man never make that.


Lol...maybe not but Gulf Arabs do....and not the season for them right now


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

And for the Egyptian ladies to get a visa to the gulf now is very difficult.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My local brothel now has a red light outside the door, I am guessing business is slow and they now advertise their location to attract new passing customers.


Didn't realise Agouza is Cairo's red district


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

3 brothels within spitting distance ... plus the Sheherazade hotel is being re vamped.. and the boat across the street from it spits out arabs in the morning.. it's worse than the Pyramids Road..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...maybe not but Gulf Arabs do....and not the season for them right now




Gulf Arabs always do a weekend in Cairo


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 3 brothels within spitting distance ... plus the Sheherazade hotel is being re vamped.. and the boat across the street from it spits out arabs in the morning.. it's worse than the Pyramids Road..


Nothing better than living in a high class area...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

High class escorts lol... 

One day I am going to sit on the balcony and see the comings and goings.


----------

